# Shocking list of Obama associates



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

If you believe that we are judged by the company we keep, this list may be interesting. This is only a partial list -- the rest can be found, along with annotated references, at

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obama_endorse...Vice_Presidents

I did not include foreign leaders, with the exception of the Prime Minister of our closest Ally, Gordon Brown of Great Britain.

*LIST OF OBAMA ENDORSEMENTS*

U.S. Presidents & Vice Presidents

*	Fmr. President Jimmy Carter[1]

*	Fmr. President Bill Clinton[2][3]

*	Fmr. Vice President Al Gore[4][5]

*	Fmr. Vice President Walter Mondale[6]

(I've left out current members of Congress, governors and mayors, as none of these are likely to cross party lines, but they can be seen at the URL listed above)

Republicans and former Republicans endorsing Obama

*	Congressman Wayne Gilchrest (R-MD) [19]

*	Fmr. Congressman John B. Anderson (R-IL).[20]

*	Fmr. Congressman Jim Leach (R-IA).[21]

*	Fmr. Senator Lincoln Chafee (R-RI).[22]

*	Former publisher of National Review, Wick Allison[23][24]

*	Fmr. Mayor of Los Angeles Richard Riordan (R-CA).[25]

*	Julie Nixon Eisenhower, daughter of former President Richard Nixon, daughter-in law of Dwight D. Eisenhower[26]

*	Susan Eisenhower, granddaughter of Dwight D. Eisenhower and president of the Eisenhower Institute.[27][26][28]

*	Lilibet Hagel, wife of Senator Chuck Hagel (R-NE)[29][30]

*	Rita E. Hauser, Former White House intelligence advisor for George W. Bush [21]

*	Larry Hunter, Senior Fellow at the Institute for Policy Innovation and Chief Economist for the Free Enterprise Fund, former Reagan policy advisor[31]

*	Legal scholar Douglas Kmiec[32]

*	Tricia Mosley, former staffer to Senator Strom Thurmond[33]

*	Paul O'Neill, United States Secretary of the Treasury from 2001-02 under George W. Bush[34]

*	Frank Schaeffer, pro-life advocate and the son of evangelist Francis Schaeffer. [35]

*	Mayor Lou Thieblemont of Camp Hill, Penn. Thieblemont switched his party registration from Republican to Democrat so that he could vote for Obama in the Pennsylvania primary. [36]

*	Fmr. Governor and Senator Lowell Weicker (R-CT).[37]

*	Fmr. Governor Linwood Holton (R-VA), father-in-law of current Governor Tim Kaine (D-VA)[38]

Support for Obama from scholars, authors and bloggers affiliated with conservatism

*	Andrew Bacevich, Professor of International Relations at Boston University.[39]

*	Charles Barkley, Author, former NBA basketball player.[40]

*	Francis Fukuyama, Author, major figure in the rise of neoconservatism.[41]

*	Dorothy King, Archeologist and conservative blogger.[42][43]

*	Andrew Sullivan, libertarian commentator.[44]

Military

*	John Adams, Brigadier General US Army (Ret), Former Deputy US Military Representative to the NATO Military Committee [234]

*	Clifford Alexander, Jr., former Secretary of the Army[188]

*	Susan Ahn Cuddy, first female gunner officer in the U.S. Navy and daughter of Korean Independence fighter Ahn Chang-ho[235]

*	Wesley Clark, former General, former Supreme Allied Commander Europe of NATO, 2004 presidential candidate[55]

*	Tom Daniels, Texas Air National Guard[188]

*	Richard Danzig, former Secretary of the Navy[188]

*	Larry Gillespie, Brigadier General (Ret), Assistant Deputy Commanding General, (ARNG) Army Material Command[236]

*	Scott Gration Major General (USAF-Ret), former Director of Strategy, Policy, and Assessments of the United States European Command in Germany[236]

*	Donald Joseph Guter, former Judge Advocate General of the Navy, current Dean, Duquesne University School of Law, Pittsburgh[188][236]

*	Richard D. Hearney, former Assistant Commandant of the Marine Corps[188]

*	John Hutson, former Judge Advocate General of the U.S. Navy[237]

*	Jeh Johnson, former General Counsel of the U.S. Air Force[188]

*	Lester Lyles, former Vice Chief of Staff of the United States Air Force[188]

*	David 'Dave' McGinnis, Brigadier General (Ret), former Chief of Staff of the National Guard Association of the U.S.[236]

*	Merrill A. McPeak, four star General (Ret), former Secretary of the United States Air Force during Operation Desert Storm, [236][238][239]

*	John B. Nathman (Ret), former Commander, U.S. Fleet Forces Command and Vice Chief of Naval Operations[188][236]

*	F. Whitten Peters, former Secretary of the Air Force[188]

*	Hugh Robinson, Major General (Ret), Commander of the Southwestern Division[236]

*	James Smith, Brigadier General (USAF-Ret), former Commander, Joint Warfighting Center, U.S. Joint Forces Command, Joint Training Analysis and Simulation Center[188][236]

*	Robert 'Willie' Williamson Rear Admiral (USN-Ret), served as military Deputy Assistant Secretary of the Navy for Research, Development and Acquisition and Director, Office of Program Appraisal.

*	Ralph Wooten Major General (Ret), former Commanding General of the Army’s Chemical Arsenal, currently the Executive Vice President of Management Systems, Inc.[236]

National political figures

*	Madeleine Albright, Former Secretary of State [240]

*	Joe Andrew, former Democratic National Committee Chairman 1999-2001[241]

*	Jeffrey Bader, former U.S. Ambassador to Namibia and Fmr. Assistant US Trade Representative for Asia[188]

*	Henri Barkey, former member of U.S. Department of State Policy Planning and Professor of Lehigh University[188]

*	David Birenbaum, former U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. for Management and Reform[188]

*	Esther Brimmer, former member of U.S. Department of State Policy Planning[188]

*	Art Brown, former National Intelligence Officer for East Asia and Chief of CIA's East Asian Operations Division[188]

*	Mark Brzezinski, former Director of European Affairs of National Security Council[188]

*	James Burns, former Chief Judge of the state Intermediate Court of Appeals[242]

*	Joseph Cirincione, Vice President for National Security and International Policy at the Center for American Progress[188]

*	Bonnie Cohen, former Undersecretary of State for Management[188]

*	Ivo H. Daalder, former Director, European Affairs, National Security Council[188]

*	Alice Dear, former U.S. Executive Director of African Development Bank[188]

*	William H. Donaldson, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by George W. Bush[243]

*	Michael Froman, Chief of Staff and Deputy Assistant Secretary at the Department of Treasury and National Security Council Staff Member[188]

*	Tony Gambino, former Mission Director, USAID, Democratic Republic of the Congo[188]

*	Tobi Gati, former Assistant Secretary of State for Intelligence and Research; Senior Director for Russia, Ukraine and Eurasian Affairs, National Security Council[188]

*	Robert S. Gelbard, former Presidential Envoy for the Balkans; Assistant Secretary of State for International Narcotics and Law Enforcement; Ambassador to Indonesia; and Ambassador to Bolivia[188]

*	John J. Gibbons, former federal appeals court judge[244]

*	Matthew Goodman, former Director for Asian Affairs, National Security Council[188]

*	Philip Gordon, former Director, European Affairs, National Security Council[188]

*	Scott Gould, former Assistant Secretary of Commerce for Management[188]

*	Scott Gration, former Director for Strategy, Policy and Planning, U.S. European Command[188]

*	Gabriel Guerra-Mondragón, former United States Ambassador to Chile[245]

*	John Holum, former Director of ACDA and Undersecretary State for Arms Control and International Security[188]

*	Vicki Huddleston, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State and Ambassador to Mali and Madagascar, Chief of Mission to Cuba and Ethiopia[188]

*	Paul Igasaki, fmr. Vice Chair and Commissioner of the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission[228]

*	Paul G. Kirk, Jr., former Democratic National Committee Chairman 1985-1988[246]

*	Arthur Levitt, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by Bill Clinton[243]

*	David Lipton, former Under Secretary of Treasury for International Affairs[188]

*	Frank Loy, former Undersecretary of State for Global Affairs[188]

*	Terry McAuliffe, former Democratic National Committee Chairman 2001-2005[247]

*	Donald McHenry, former United States Ambassador to the United Nations[188]

*	Norman Mineta, former U.S. Rep. (D-CA), mayor of San Jose, United States Secretary of Transportation and United States Secretary of Commerce[179]

*	Newton N. Minow, former Chairman of the Federal Communications Commission[248]

*	Alfred H. Moses, former United States Ambassador to Romania[188]

*	Nick Rey, former United States Ambassador to Poland[188]

*	David Ruder, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by Ronald Reagan[243]

*	Witney Schneidman, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for African Affairs[188]

*	Dan Shapiro, former Director, National Security Council[188]

*	Mona Sutphen, former Special Assistant to the National Security Advisor[188]

*	Jim Vermillion, former Mission Director, USAID, Nicaragua[188]

*	Paul Volcker, former Chairman of the Federal Reserve[249][243]

*	Patricia Wald, former Chief Judge for the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit[250]

Economists

*	Jared Bernstein, Economic Policy Institute labor economist [337]

*	J. Bradford DeLong, Professor at the University of California, Berkeley; macroeconomist[338][339]

*	Ray Fair, Professor at Yale School of Management; macroeconomist[340]

*	Jason Furman[341]

*	Daniel McFadden, 2000 Nobel laureate[342]

*	Edmund Phelps, 2006 Nobel laureate[343]

*	Robert Solow, 1987 Nobel laureate [344]

*	Joseph E. Stiglitz, 2001 Nobel laureate[343]

Scientists

*	Peter Agre, Nobel Prize-winning scientist (Chemistry 2003)[345][346]

*	Don Lamb, University of Chicago astrophysicist and former NASA scientist [347]

*	Sharon Long, former dean of Stanford University's School of Humanities & Science [348]

*	Gilbert Omenn, Professor of internal medicine, human genetics and public health at the University of Michigan [349]

*	Peter Norvig (Director of Research, Google) [350]

*	Harold Varmus, Nobel Prize-winning scientist (Medicine 1989) [346]

*	Alexei Abrikosov (Nobel Laureate Physics 2003)[346]

*	Roger Guillemin (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1977)[346]

*	John L. Hall (Nobel Laureate Physics 2005)[346]

*	Sidney Altman(Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1989)[346]

*	Leland H. Hartwell (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2001)[346]

*	Philip W. Anderson (Nobel Laureate Physics 1977)[346]

*	Dudley Herschbach (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1986)[346]

*	Richard Axel (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2004)[346]

*	Roald Hoffmann (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1981)[346]

*	David Baltimore (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1975)[346]

*	H. Robert Horvitz (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2002)[346]

*	Baruj Benacerraf (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1980)[346]

*	Louis Ignarro (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1998)[346]

*	Paul Berg (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1980)[346]

*	Eric R. Kandel (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2000)[346]

*	J. Michael Bishop (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1989)[346]

*	Walter Kohn (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1998)[346]

*	Nicolaas Bloembergen (Nobel Laureate Physics 1981)[346]

*	Roger Kornberg (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2006)[346]

*	Michael S. Brown (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1985)[346]

*	Leon M. Lederman (Nobel Laureate Physics 1988)[346]

*	Linda B. Buck (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2004)[346]

*	Craig C. Mello (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2006)[346]

*	Mario R. Capecchi (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2007)[346]

*	Marshall Nirenberg (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1968)[346]

*	Stanley Cohen (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1986)[346]

*	Douglas D. Osheroff (Nobel Laureate Physics 1996)[346]

*	Leon Cooper (Nobel Laureate Physics 1972)[346]

*	Stanley B. Prusiner (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1997)[346]

*	James W. Cronin (Nobel Laureate Physics 1980)[346]

*	Norman F. Ramsey (Nobel Laureate Physics 1989)[346]

*	Robert F. Curl (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1996)[346]

*	Robert Richardson (Nobel Laureate Physics 1996)[346]

*	Johann Deisenhofer (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1988)[346]

*	Burton Richter (Nobel Laureate Physics 1976)[346]

*	John B. Fenn (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2002)[346]

*	Sherwood Rowland (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1995)[346]

*	Edmond H. Fischer (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1992)[346]

*	Oliver Smithies (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2007)[346]

*	Val Fitch (Nobel Laureate Physics 1980)[346]

*	Richard Schrock (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2005)[346]

*	Jerome I. Friedman (Nobel Laureate Physics 1990)[346]

*	Joseph H. Taylor Jr. (Nobel Laureate Physics 1993)[346]

*	Riccardo Giacconi (Nobel Laureate Physics 2002)[346]

*	E. Donnall Thomas (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1990)[346]

*	Walter Gilbert (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1980)[346]

*	Charles H. Townes (Nobel Laureate Physics 1964)[346]

*	Alfred G. Gilman (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1994)[346]

*	Daniel C. Tsui (Nobel Laureate Physics 1998)[346]

*	Donald A. Glaser (Nobel Laureate Physics 1960)[346]

*	Sheldon Glashow (Nobel Laureate Physics 1979)[346]

*	James D. Watson(Nobel Laureate Medicine1962)[346]

*	Joseph Goldstein(Nobel Laureate Medicine 1985)[346]

*	Eric Wieschaus(Nobel Laureate Medicine 1995)[346]

*	Paul Greengard(Nobel Laureate Medicine 2000)[346]

*	Frank Wilczek(Nobel Laureate Physics 2004)[346]

*	David Gross(Nobel Laureate Physics 2004)[346]

*	Robert W. Wilson(Nobel Laureate Physics 1978)[346]

*	Robert H. Grubbs (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2005)[346]

*	Martin Chalfie (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2008)[351]

Businesspeople

*	Marc Andreessen, software engineer, Silicon Valley entrepreneur and co-founder of Netscape[365]

*	Michael Arrington, founder and co-editor of blog TechCrunch[366]

*	Warren Buffett, investor and richest man in the world[367][368]

*	Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield, co-founders of Ben & Jerry's[369][370]

*	David Geffen, media executive, producer and philanthropist[320]

*	Gary Hirshberg, Chairman, President, and CEO of Stonyfield Farm[373][374]

*	Chris Hughes, co-founder of Facebook[375][376]

*	Sheila Johnson, co-founder of Black Entertainment Television[377]

*	Jeffrey Katzenberg, film producer and CEO of DreamWorks Animation[378]

*	Billy King, former general manager and team president of NBA team Philadelphia 76ers[379]

*	Alex Rigopulos, CEO of Harmonix Music Systems, company notable for creating Rock Band and Guitar Hero

*	Ned Lamont, founder of Lamont Digital Systems and former Senate candidate[380]

*	Edward Lewis, Chairman of Essence magazine and Latina magazine[381]

*	Brink Lindsey, Vice President of Research for the Cato Institute and editor of Cato Unbound[354]

*	William Louis-Dreyfus, billionaire New York financier[245]

*	Hugh McColl, former CEO, Bank of America

*	Rose McKinney-James, businesswoman and consultant[382]

*	Ken Mok, President of 10 x 10 Entertainment[228]

*	Elisabeth Murdoch, daughter of Rupert Murdoch and Chairman and CEO of Shine Limited[383]

*	Indra Nooyi, CEO of PepsiCo [384]

*	Dan Rooney, owner of the Pittsburgh Steelers of the NFL[385]

*	Hilary Rosen, on-air political and business analyst[386]

*	Eric Schmidt, Google Chairman and CEO [387]

*	Alan Solomont, Massachusetts philanthropist and fund-raiser[388]

*	George Soros, businessman and philanthropist[389]

*	Leigh Steinberg, sports agent[390]

*	John W. Thompson, CEO of Symantec[391]

*	Billy Vassiliadis, CEO of R&R Partners[382] [392]

*	David Voelker, owner and manager of Voelker Investments[393]

*	Craig Newmark, founder of website Craigslist[394]


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 9, 2008)

Truly shocking!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm impressed. Especially at all the Democrats on the list.


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, those danged Democrats are all a bunch of godless commie pinkos! (Same with a lot of Republicans, it would appear.)


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, when you've got that many acquaintances, what's it matter if some of your friends are terrorists and anti-American racists?





I'm thinking of Eddie Murphy's joke about being a poor little kid and dropping his ice cream cone, even in some ----, he'd still eat it. Just a little bit of ---- and a whole lotta ice cream, so it can't really be that bad





Eddie Murphy and his Ice Cream Cone: http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/2d60c07b75

(warning, adult language.......... and OMG, that's as funny to me now as it was 25 years ago when I was in junior high!!!)


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say that I believe most of these people long before I believe the reactionary rightwing commentators, smearbloggers, whisper campaigns and the email equivalents of the klan (and, no, the klan did not only target blacks, but also anyonne they deemed to be godless, commie foreigners...souind familiar?).

But then, I'm sure Warren Buffet is too stupid to see that Obama is to be feared.


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2008)

> I'd say that I believe most of these people long before I believe the reactionary rightwing commentators, smearbloggers, whisper campaigns and the email equivalents of the klan (and, no, the klan did not only target blacks, but also anyone they deemed to be godless, commie foreigners...souind familiar?).


Susanne, if you think the emailers and bloggers are equivalent to members of the Klan, I don't know what to say. I wonder if you were black, lived in the south, maybe 50 years ago... if you'd realize how ridiculous that analogy is? Because I'm white, it's current day, and I do...


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice [email protected]@K..we got One too..a list that is





[edit] U.S. Presidents and Vice Presidents

President George W. Bush[1]

Former President George H. W. Bush[1]

Vice President Dick Cheney[citation needed]

Former Vice President Dan Quayle

[edit] U.S. Senators

Sen. Wayne Allard (R-CO)[2]

Sen. Bob Bennett (R-UT)

Sen. Sam Brownback (R-KS),[3] former 2008 Presidential Candidate

Sen. Kit Bond (R-MO)

Sen. Richard Burr (R-NC)[4]

Sen. Saxby Chambliss (R-GA)[5]

Sen. Tom Coburn (R-OK)[6]

Sen. Thad Cochran (R-MS)[7]

Sen. Norm Coleman (R-MN)[8]

Sen. Susan Collins (R-ME),[9] Ranking Member of Senate Homeland Security Committee

Sen. John Cornyn (R-TX)

Sen. Pete Domenici (R-NM)

Sen. John Ensign (R-NV)

Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC)[9]

Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-UT)

Sen. Kay Bailey Hutchison (R-TX) [8]

Sen. Johnny Isakson (R-GA)[5]

Sen. Jon Kyl (R-AZ),[9] Senate Minority Whip

Sen. Joe Lieberman (I-CT),[10] Chairman of Senate Homeland Security Committee and 2000 Democratic Vice-Presidential Nominee

Sen. Richard Lugar (R-IN), Ranking Member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee

Sen. Mel Martinez (R-FL)[11]

Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-KY), Senate Minority Leader

Sen. Richard Shelby (R-AL)[12]

Sen. Gordon Smith (R-OR),[9] Ranking Member of Senate Aging Committee

Sen. Olympia Snowe (R-ME),[9] Ranking Member of Senate Small Business and Entrepreneurship Committee

Sen. John Thune (R-SD)[9]

Sen. George Voinovich (R-OH)[13]

Sen. John Warner (R-VA),[9] former Chairman of Senate Armed Services Committee

Fmr. Sen. George Allen (R-VA)[14]

Fmr. Sen. Howard Baker (R-TN), former Senate Majority Leader and Senate Minority Leader[1]

Fmr. Sen. Rudy Boschwitz (R-MN)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Conrad Burns (R-MT)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Dan Coats (R-IN)[15]

Fmr. Sen. Al D'Amato (R-NY)[1]

Fmr. Sen. John Danforth (R-MO) also served as Ambassador to the United Nations[1]

Fmr. Sen. Mike DeWine (R-OH)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Daniel J. Evans (R-WA), also served as Governor of Washington[1]

Fmr. Sen. Peter Fitzgerald (R-IL)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Slade Gorton (R-WA)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Phil Gramm (R-TX)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Bob Kasten (R-WI)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Nancy Kassebaum Baker (R-KS)[16]

Fmr. Sen. Trent Lott (R-MS), former Senate Majority Leader and Senate Minority Whip[9]

Fmr. Sen. Mack Mattingly (R-GA)[1]

Fmr. Sen. Don Nickles (R-OK)[17]

Fmr. Sen. Warren Rudman (R-NH)[9]

Fmr. Sen. Fred Thompson (R-TN), former 2008 Presidential Candidate[18]

[edit] U.S. Representatives

Rep. Spencer Bachus (R-AL)[9]

Rep. Michael N. Castle (R-DE)[9]

Rep. Mario Diaz-Balart (R-FL)[9]

Rep. Lincoln Diaz-Balart (R-FL)[9]

Rep. Tom Davis (R-VA)[19]

Rep. Thelma Drake (R-VA) [9]

Rep. Jeff Flake (R-AZ)[9]

Rep. Jeb Hensarling (R-TX) [10]

Rep. Ric Keller (R-FL)[9]

Rep. Mark Kirk (R-IL)[9]

Rep. Ray LaHood (R-IL)[9]

Rep. Steve LaTourette (R-OH)[9]

Rep. Dan Lungren (R-CA)[9]

Rep. Cathy McMorris Rodgers (R-WA)[20]

Rep. Chip Pickering (R-MS)[9]

Rep. Jim Ramstad (R-MN)[21]

Rep. Rick Renzi (R-AZ)[9]

Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (R-FL),[9] Ranking Member of House Foreign Affairs Committee

Rep. John Shadegg (R-AZ)[9]

Rep. Christopher Shays (R-CT)[9]

Rep. John Shimkus (R-IL)[9]

Rep. Fred Upton (R-MI)[9]

Fmr. Rep. Steve Bartlett (R-TX)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Charlie Bass (R-NH)[22]

Fmr. Rep. Thomas Bliley (R-VA)[23]

Fmr. Rep. Jim Courter (R-NJ)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Joseph J. DioGuardi (R-NY)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Charles Douglas III (R-NH)[1]

Fmr. Rep. and Ambassador Fred J. Eckert (R-NY)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Louis Frey, Jr. (R-FL)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Greg Ganske (R-IA)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Van Hilleary (R-TN)[24]

Fmr. Rep. Jack Kemp (R-NY)[25]

Fmr. Rep. Jim Kolbe (R-AZ)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Steven Kuykendall (R-CA)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Tom Loeffler (R-TX)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Susan Molinari (R-NY)[26]

Fmr. Rep. Mark Neumann (R-WI)[27]

Fmr. Rep. Frank Riggs (R-CA)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Joe Schwarz (R-MI)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Rob Simmons (R-CT)[1]

Fmr. Rep. Dick Zimmer (R-NJ)[1]

[edit] Governors

Gov. Haley Barbour (R-MS)

Gov. Matt Blunt (R-MO)[28]

Gov. Charlie Crist (R-FL)[29]

Gov. Mitch Daniels (R-IN)[9]

Gov. Jim Douglas (R-VT)[9]

Gov. John Hoeven (R-ND)[30]

Gov. Jon Huntsman, Jr. (R-UT)[9]

Gov. Bobby Jindal (R-LA) [9]

Gov. Linda Lingle (R-HI) [9]

Gov. Tim Pawlenty (R-MN),[9] Chairman of the National Governors Association, National co-Chair of "McCain for President"

Gov. Sonny Perdue (R-GA)[31]

Gov. Rick Perry (R-TX)[32]

Gov. Bob Riley (R-AL)[33]

Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger (R-CA)[34]

Fmr. Gov. Donald DiFrancesco (R-NJ)[35]

Fmr. Gov. Winfield Dunn (R-TN)[1]

Fmr. Gov. Don Sundquist (R-TN)[1]

Fmr. Gov. Bill Owens (R-CO)[1]

Fmr. Gov. William Milliken (R-MI)[1]

Fmr. Gov. Jeb Bush (R-FL),[1] brother to President George W. Bush, and son to former President George H.W. Bush

Fmr. Gov. Mike Huckabee (R-AR), former 2008 presidential candidate [36]

Fmr. Gov. Robert L. Ehrlich (R-MD) [37]

Fmr. Gov. Jim Gilmore (R-VA) Former 2008 Presidential candidate[1]

Fmr. Gov. Frank Keating (R-OK)[9]

Fmr. Gov. Bill Clements (R-TX)[9]

Fmr. Gov. John McKernan (R-ME)[9]

Fmr. Gov. Thomas Kean (R-NJ), 9/11 Commission Co-Chair[38]

Fmr. Gov. Jim Edgar (R-IL)[1]

Fmr. Gov. James R. Thompson (R-IL)[1]

Fmr. Gov. George Deukmejian (R-CA)[1]

Fmr. Gov. Tom Ridge (R-PA),[9] first Secretary of Homeland Security

Fmr. Acting Gov. Jane Swift (R-MA)[1]

Fmr. Gov. Buddy Roemer (R-LA)[1]

Fmr. Gov. Paul Cellucci (R-MA),[39] former U.S. Ambassador to Canada

Fmr. Gov. Tommy Thompson (R-WI)[1] former 2008 Presidential Candidate

Fmr. Gov. Mitt Romney (R-MA), former 2008 Presidential Candidate[1]

[edit] Military

Senator McCain has been endorsed by over 100 generals and admirals from the U.S. Army, Navy, Air Force, and Marine Corps[40], among them:

General H. Norman Schwarzkopf, USA (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Central Command

Admiral Leighton W. Smith, Jr., USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Naval Forces, Europe

Lieutenant General John B. Conaway, USAF (Ret.) - former Chief of the National Guard Bureau

General James B. Davis, USAF (Ret.) - former Chief of Staff, Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers, Europe (NATO)

Colonel George "Bud" Day, USAF (Ret.) - Medal of Honor recipient

Rear Admiral Jeremiah Denton, USN (Ret.) - Navy Cross recipient

Admiral S. Robert Foley, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet

Admiral Ronald J. Hays, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Command

Admiral James L. Holloway III, USN (Ret.) - former Chief of Naval Operations

Admiral Bobby Ray Inman, USN (Ret.) - former Director of the NSA

Admiral Jerome L. Johnson, USN (Ret.) - former Vice Chief of Naval Operations

General P.X. Kelley, USMC (Ret.) - former Commandant of the Marine Corps

Admiral Robert J. "Barney" Kelly, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet

Admiral Frank Kelso, USN (Ret.) - former Chief of Naval Operations

Admiral George "Gus" Kinnear, USN (Ret.) - former Commander of Air Force, Atlantic Fleet

Admiral Charles R. "Chuck" Larson, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Command

Admiral Joseph Lopez, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, U.S. Naval Forces, Europe

Captain Jim Lovell, USN (Ret.) - former NASA astronaut, commander of Apollo 13

Admiral James "Ace" Lyons, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet

Admiral Paul David Miller, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Atlantic Fleet

Rear Admiral Benjamin F. Montoya, USN (Ret.) - former Chief of Naval Civil Engineer Corps

General Carl E. Mundy, Jr., USMC (Ret.) - former Commandant of the Marine Corps

Vice Admiral John R. Ryan, USN (Ret.) - former Superintendent of the Naval Academy

Colonel Leo K. Thorsness, USAF (Ret.) - Medal of Honor recipient

Lieutenant General James A. Williams, USA (Ret.) - former Director of the Defense Intelligence Agency

Admiral Ronald J. Zlatoper, USN (Ret.) - former Commander-in-Chief, Pacific Fleet

[edit] Mayors

Irondale, Alabama Mayor Tommy Joe Alexander[1]

Miami-Dade County Mayor Carlos Alvarez[1]

Indianapolis, Indiana Mayor Greg Ballard

Orange County, Florida Mayor Rich Crotty[41]

Alan Autry of Fresno, California[1]

Richard J. Gerbounka of Linden, New Jersey (I-NJ) [11]

Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani, former 2008 Presidential Candidate[1]

[edit] Other political figures

George Argyros, former United States Ambassador to Spain, billionaire, and former Major League Baseball owner[42]

Debra Bartoshevich (D), Fmr. Hillary Clinton Delegate [43]

Karl Rove, former political advisor to President Bush[44]

Nancy Reagan, wife of the late President Ronald Reagan and former First Lady of the United States[45][46]

Ann McLaughlin Korologos former Secretary of Labor, DC [47]

Lawrence Eagleburger, former Secretary of State under President George H.W. Bush[1]

Alexander Haig, former Secretary of State under President Ronald Reagan[1]

Henry Kissinger,[9] former National Security Advisor and Secretary of State under President Richard Nixon and President Gerald Ford.

George Shultz, former Secretary of State under President Ronald Reagan[1]

John Rusling Block, former Secretary of Agriculture[1]

Otis R. Bowen, former Secretary of Health and Human Services[1] and former Indiana Governor

James H. Burnley IV, former Secretary of Transportation[1]

William Thaddeus Coleman, Jr., former Secretary of Transportation under President Gerald Ford[1]

Barbara Hackman Franklin, former Secretary of Commerce under President George H.W. Bush[citation needed]

Alan Greenspan Fmr. Chairman of the Federal Reserve[citation needed]

Fmr. Secretary of Commerce Robert Mosbacher[48]

Fmr. Secretary of Commerce Peter George Peterson [49]

Anthony Principi, former Secretary of Veterans Affairs[citation needed]

James R. Schlesinger, former Secretary of Defense under President Richard Nixon and President Gerald Ford[citation needed]

R. James Woolsey, Jr., former CIA Director under President Bill Clinton.[50]

John R. Bolton, former Ambassador to the UN under President George W. Bush[51]

Fmr. Ambassador Chuck Cobb[citation needed]

Fmr. Ambassador Sue Cobb[citation needed]

[edit] National figures

Francis J. Beckwith, director of the J.M. Dawson Institute of Church-State Studies and an associate professor of Church-State studies at Baylor University[52]

Robert Gleason,[53] Chairman of the Republican Party of Pennsylvania

John C. Hagee, founder and senior pastor of the evangelical mega-church Cornerstone Church in San Antonio, Texas[54]

Fmr. Treasurer of the United States Rosario Marin (CA)[citation needed]

Rod Parsley, televangelist and senior pastor of World Harvest Church in Columbus, Ohio[citation needed]

[edit] Newspapers

See also: Newspaper_endorsements_in_the_United_States_presidential_primaries,_2008

These newspapers have endorsed John McCain's general election run:

The New York Post"[55]

The San Francisco Examiner"[56]

The Johnson County Sun"[57]

[edit] Business People

John T. Chambers, CEO of Cisco Systems[citation needed]

Carly Fiorina, former CEO of Hewlett-Packard[58]

Steve Forbes,[59] magazine publisher, former GOP Presidential Candidate (1996, 2000)

Charles R. Schwab, investor and founder of brokerage firm Charles Schwab Corporation[citation needed]

Frederick W. Smith, founder and CEO of FedEx Corporation[citation needed]

Donald Trump, Chairman and CEO of the Trump Organization[citation needed][60]

[edit] Entertainers

Stephen Baldwin, actor[61]

Pat Boone, singer[62]

Wilford Brimley, actor[63]

Jerry Bruckheimer, producer[62]

James Caan, actor[62]

Dean Cain, actor[62]

Lacey Chabert, actress[62]

Jon Cryer, actor[62]

Daddy Yankee (Ramon Ayala), Latin recording artist[64]

Robert Davi, actor [65]

Robert Duvall, actor[62]

Clint Eastwood, actor and director[66]

Erik Estrada, actor [12]

Joe Eszterhas, screenwriter[67]

Lou Ferrigno, actor and bodybuilder[68]

Kelsey Grammer, actor[citation needed]

Angie Harmon, actress[69]

Patricia Heaton, actress[62]

Lorenzo Lamas, actor[62]

Gerald McRaney, actor[62]

Dennis Miller, comedian[citation needed]

Heidi Montag, hollywood figure[70]

Craig T. Nelson, actor[62]

Gail O'Grady, actress[71]

John Ondrasik, singer[72]

John Rich, musician[73]

Shauna Sand, actress[74]

Tom Selleck, actor[75]

Gary Sinise, actor[71]

Kevin Sorbo, actor[62]

Sylvester Stallone, actor[76]

Connie Stevens, actress[citation needed]

Rip Torn, actor[75]

Dick Van Patten, actor[77]

Vince Verhei, Radio Host

Jon Voight, actor [78]

James Woods, actor[79]

[edit] Foreign Entertainment Celebrities

Norm MacDonald, comedian [80]

[edit] Athletes and Sportspeople

Mario Andretti, Former Race Car Driver

Bill Davidson, owner of the Detroit Pistons[81]

John Elway, Hall of Fame Denver Broncos quarterback

Joe Gibbs, former Washington Redskins head coach

Roger Goodell, NFL Commissioner

Robert Kraft, New England Patriots Owner

Arnold Palmer, Former PGA player

Richard Petty, 7 Time NASCAR Champion

Nolan Ryan, Hall of Fame pitcher

Curt Schilling, Boston Red Sox pitcher[82]

Jason Sehorn, retired New York Giants cornerback[83]

Roger Staubach, Hall of Fame Dallas Cowboys quarterback[84]

Ken Kennedy, WWE wrestler

Chuck Liddell, MMA Fighter

Brady Quinn, Cleveland Browns Quarterback

http://www.newsmax.com/insidecover/McCain_.../08/138714.html

Joe Thomas, Left Tackle for the Cleveland Browns

[edit] Organizations

National Rifle Association [85]

[edit] Other people

Michael Savage, radio host[86]

Tran Trong Duyet, the man who ran the Hanoi Hilton [13]

Esperanza Aguirre, the conservative president of Madrid (equivalent to mayor)

[edit] See also

Congressional endorsements for the 2008 United States presidential election

Newspaper endorsements in the United States presidential primaries, 2008

List of Barack Obama presidential campaign endorsements

List of Hillary Rodham Clinton presidential campaign endorsements

McCain Democrat

[edit] References

^ a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z aa ab ac ad ae af ag ah ai aj ak al am an ao ap aq ar as at au av aw ax ay az "McCain Supporters". JohnMcCain.com. Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Senator Wayne Allard Endorses John McCain for President

^ "Giuliani, McCain Pick up Endorsements from Conservatives", cqpolitics.com (2007-11-07).

^ Baker, Mike (2007-03-09). "Sen. Richard Burr will support McCain for president", Associated Press. Retrieved on 2007-03-18.

^ a b Isakson, Chambliss endorse McCain; 'Disappointment' reigns at Christian Alliance meeting | Political Insider | ajc.com

^ "Coburn To Endorse McCain". TheAtlantic.com (2008-01-16). Retrieved on 2008-01-16.

^ Raju, Manu. “McCain reaches out to GOP senators with weekly meetings”, The Hill (2008-04-30).

^ Norm Coleman Endorses McCain [1]

^ a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z aa ab ac ad ae af ag ah ai aj ak "Political figures who have endorsed McCain", The Arizona Republic (2007-03-12). Retrieved on 2007-03-18.

^ Lieberman to Cross Aisle to Endorse McCain | The Trail | washingtonpost.com

^ "Senator Mel Martinez Endorses John McCain For President". JohnMcCain.com (January 25, 2008). Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Sen. Shelby Endorses John McCain

^ 2008 Presidential Endorsements (Congress)

^ "Campaign 2008: Presidential Endorsements", The Washington Post. Retrieved on 2008-07-11.

^ Coats: McCain Is 'Head & Shoulders' Above GOP Field KTIV.com, Dec. 6, 2007

^ "Former Sen. Baker pushes Fred Thompson for president", Scripps Newspaper Group (March 9, 2007). Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Conservative Endorsements for McCain, but No Thaw with Limbaugh | The Trail | washingtonpost.com

^ Fred Thompson Endorses John McCain

^ Tom Davis Endorses John McCain for President[2]

^ "Eastern Washington Congressional Delegation Endorses John McCain For President". JohnMcCain.com (February 18, 2008). Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ 2008 Presidential Endorsements (Congress)[3]

^ Pindell, James (January 4, 2008). "Former NH Congressman Bass Re-Endorses McCain", The Boston Globe. Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ John McCain 2008 - John McCain for President

^ Whitehouse, Ken (January 31, 2008). "Update: McCain gets Sundquist and more while Obama camp says new ads on the way", The Nashville Post. Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Ponnuru, Ramesh (January 6, 2008). "Jack Kemp Endorses McCain", National Review. Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Leaders&PageName=New%20York+Leaders New York Leadersjohnmccain.com

^ Skyes, Charlie (February 14, 2008). "McCain's Wisconsin Steering Committee", Journal Broadcast Group. Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Missouri governor endorses John McCain

^ McCain, Long a G.O.P. Maverick, Is Gaining Mainstream Support - New York Times

^ "Additional Governors Endorse John McCain For President". JohnMcCain.com (March 3, 2008). Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ Six GOP Governors Back McCain

^ McCain gains Schwarzenegger endorsement | Markets | Bonds News | Reuters

^ "McCain announces Riley endorsement", Associated Press, The Huntsville Times (March 3, 2008). Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ McCain gains Schwarzenegger endorsement

^ Fallon, Scott and Adrienne Lui (February 1, 2008). "Obama, McCain benefit from rivals' departures", The Record. Retrieved on 2008-05-03.

^ McCain teams up with former rival Huckabee - Candidate wants ex-Ark. governor to play a prominent role in campaign updated 3:21 p.m. CT, Fri., April. 25, 2008

^ http://www.johnmccain.com/Informing/News/P...bed13f82d5a.htm

^ FOXNews.com - Former Navy Secretary, 9/11 Commission Member Endorses McCain - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum

^ Former U.S. ambassador to Canada set to endorse McCain

^ "McCain Endorsed by Over 100 Admirals and Generals", JohnMcCain.com (December 15, 2007). Retrieved on 2008-08-26.

^ McCain Outlines Economic Plans, Washington Post, 2008-01-23

^ "Obama corners the market in Hollywood". USA Today (2008-06-23). Retrieved on 2008-06-25.

^ http://www.johnmccain.com/Informing/News/P...13-4c29254f5d50

^ www.cnn.com

^ Full text of Nancy Reagan's endorsement.

^ "Nancy Reagan gives McCain seal of approval", Associated Press, Fox News (2008-03-25). Retrieved on 2008-03-25.

^ John McCain 2008 - John McCain for President

^ McCain chairs: Clements, Mosbacher, McCombs

^ John McCain 2008 - John McCain for President

^ McMahon, Robert (2008-06-03). "McCain's Brain Trust". Newsweek. Retrieved on 2008-06-18.

^ John McCain 2008 - John McCain for President

^ I'm Supporting Senator John McCain for the U. S. Presidency (What's Wrong with the World)

^ Republican Party of Pennsylvania

^ Mega-Church Pastor in Texas Backs McCain

^ POST ENDORSES JOHN MCCAIN

^ [4]

^ [5]

^ Frank Davies (March 3, 2008). "Carly Fiorina to campaign for McCain", San Jose Mercury News. Retrieved on 2008-07-11.

^ Forbes endorses McCain - Mike Allen - Politico.com

^ http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0809/17/lkl.01.html

^ Ben Smith (June 25, 2008). "The most stupidest thing", Politico.com. Retrieved on 2008-07-12.

^ a b c d e f g h i j k l Mosheh Oinounou (August 25, 2008). "McCain meets GOP Hollywood at fundraiser", FoxNews.com. Retrieved on 2008-08-29.

^ If Kumar's for him, I'm for him, The International Herald Tribune, Retrieved March 4, 2008

^ Maeve Reston (August 26, 2008). "John McCain shares the stage with Jay Leno and Daddy Yankee", Los Angeles Times. Retrieved on 2008-08-26.

^ Template:Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1L9onEqg38

^ Lou Aguilar (July 18, 2008). "Real Men Vote for McCain", National Review Online. Retrieved on 2008-08-15.

^ Do celebrity endorsements work?, The Toronto Star, Retrieved March 4, 2008

^ VOTD: Politics at Comic Con | /Film

^ Angie Harmon: I’m Voting for John McCain!, Us Magazine, Retrieved March 9, 2008

^ EXCLUSIVE: Heidi Montag: I'm Voting For John McCain US Magazine, April 2, 2008

^ a b Mosheh Oinounou (August 25, 2008). "McCain meets GOP Hollywood at fundraiser", FoxNews.com. Retrieved on 2008-08-29.

^ One for Freedom - John Ondrasik, Five For Fighting, Duke of Data Blog, Retrieved March 9, 2008

^ [6], John Rich

^ Shauna Sand Endorses John McCain, Hollywood Grind, Retrieved May 1, 2008

^ a b Celebs Split Enthusiasm Among Hillary, Obama, E! Online, Retrieved March 4, 2008

^ Sylvester Stallone Endorses McCain. Coolest Endorsement Yet?, FoxNews.com, Retrieved January 24, 2008

^ Name Actors Get Presidential, Backstage.com, Retrieved March 4, 2008

^ [7] retrieved July 15, 2008

^ "James Woods, Friendly on Friday", Bauergriffinonline.com (April 25, 2008). Retrieved on 2008-07-12.

^ "O'Reilly Factor, Miller Time 1/2". youtube.com. Retrieved on 2008-08-25.

^ Larry Lage (July 2, 2008). "Pistons owner Davidson endorses McCain", The Detroit News. Retrieved on 2008-07-11.

^ Curt Schilling (December 6, 2007). "McCain in '08", 38Pitches.com. Retrieved on 2008-07-11.

^ Barbara Barker (June 23, 2008). "Presidential endorsements the hot sport of summer", Newsday. Retrieved on 2008-07-11.

^ "Roger Staubach Throws a Hail Mary for McCain's Presidential Campaign", ABCNews.com (September 25, 2007). Retrieved on 2008-07-11.

^ Sharon Theimer, AP (October 9, 2008). "NRA endorses McCain".

^ "You have Obama, a leftist socialist who would give us another gun-grabbing Ginsburg on the court, or McCain, who would appoint a conservative like Bush did." (Bush’s Legacy: The Greatest American President?)


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

As I said before, the klan's reign of terror extended well beyond African Americans. Their response to JFK's Catholicism was quite similar to some of the lies being disseminated these days (of course, stories of JFK being beholden to the Pope were not merely whisper campaigns, but out in the open).

I would never presume to know what anybody else has gone through, but I hope that I have learned from history.


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually didn't intend this as a "who can pee farthest..."

As I mentioned, I left out Congress and other local politicians, as that is a no-brainer...however:

President George W. Bush[1]

Vice President Dick Cheney[citation needed]

Former Vice President Dan Quayle

hmm...I don't think even McCain would want to be associated with this troika! (I left out Bush senior, as he was at least better than junior!)

But, I would add that if you have this many endorsements, it doesn't matter that you were bought and owned by a swindler on the scale of Keating! Or is he on the list?


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 9, 2008)

Well No pee ing contest..darned..I have a second list for obama..and its growing EVERY day!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Yes, those danged Democrats are all a bunch of godless commie pinkos! (Same with a lot of Republicans, it would appear.)






What I meant by my comment was that political parties tend to support one another.

I must say (at the risk of further attack) that you certainly tend to get carried away with your comments.

Edited to add - Great video Jill. I've never seen it before.


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, what I am MOST guilty of is forgetting that forums are rarely places where sarcasm is appreciated or understood. I am the first to admit that my tongue is always firmly planted in cheek. (I can't imagine what my dying words will be, although I hope I won't know any time soon...)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Suzanne I actually do understand sarcasm. But I'm finding the constant repetition quite tedious and, you're right, I (for one) don't appreciate it.

Main Entry: sar·casm

Pronunciation: \ˈsär-ˌka-zəm\

Function: noun

Etymology: French or Late Latin; French sarcasme, from Late Latin sarcasmos, from Greek sarkasmos, from sarkazein to tear flesh, bite the lips in rage, sneer, from sark-, sarx flesh; probably akin to Avestan thwarəs- to cut

Date: 1550

1: a sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain

2 a: a mode of satirical wit depending for its effect on bitter, caustic, and often ironic language that is usually directed against an individual b: the use or language of sarcasm

Oops....mustn't forget the link. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sarcasm

(Oops again.....I guess that was a bit sarcastic.)


----------



## susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

shrugs (sarcastically)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 9, 2008)

Suzanne,,,

I LOVE your sarcasm. Mingus said you do him proud!!!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to know how the heck McCain got Daddy Yankee on his ticket!? I feel so betrayed.



I'll never listen to reggetan the same way again.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 10, 2008)

Susanne, I enjoy the words you choose for they saysit so well. Funny how the Republicans can't see there own sarcasm for there are several that does it very badly. I just hate to see the American people divided like this rather tah rallying together for the good of this country. It appears some of the worst wars are going on right here and that is sad. JMHO Mary



susanne said:


> Actually, what I am MOST guilty of is forgetting that forums are rarely places where sarcasm is appreciated or understood. I am the first to admit that my tongue is always firmly planted in cheek. (I can't imagine what my dying words will be, although I hope I won't know any time soon...)


----------



## wildoak (Oct 10, 2008)

> I just hate to see the American people divided like this rather tah rallying together for the good of this country. It appears some of the worst wars are going on right here and that is sad.


Happens every four years.



Much of the name calling ceases after the election, assuming the new president makes good policy and takes the country in a positive direction. Something else we all tend to forget in the heat of the moment is how much - or how little - power the president alone has. What happens in the house & senate probably has a larger impact on our country but the president tends to take the fall (or credit) for what ails us.

Jan


----------

